# poulan problem



## a. palmer jr. (May 22, 2007)

Hi, I recently picked up a fairly new 14" poulan chain saw at a flea market, very cheap but the owner said he couldn't get it to start. I got it to start by messing with the carb and fuel lines, but I noticed that when I took the gas cap off, the tank was pressurized. Is this normal? I don't think any of my other chain saws was like this.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 22, 2007)

Yes, normal and good.


----------



## rreidnauer (May 23, 2007)

Most common solution I've found when all your doin' is pullin' a Poulan, is to change the spark plug. Such a simple thing, and yet so many reserve this as a last resort. :bang: 

Always try the easy things first.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 27, 2007)

I think I have another problem, it's leaking fuel out of the valve in the fuel cap. I have several weedeaters with this same type of valve, including a new weedeater, and they are leaking too. I wonder if there's some kind of fix for this. I guess I could try a new cap.


----------



## XJWoody (May 27, 2007)

On the saw anyways, take a look at the fuel cap (and oil cap) I suspect they seal by means of rubber "O-ring" gaskets. Over time these rings can get brittle and cracked.

If so, pull them off, scamper down to your local hardware store, head to the plumbing parts section, locate the O-ring bin, and match them up.

On the trimmers, same drill... try to find see what seals them up, and try to match something up at the hardware emporium. 

Replacing with new caps would be my last resort, because I'm cheap.


----------



## rreidnauer (May 27, 2007)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think I have another problem, it's leaking fuel out of the valve in the fuel cap. I have several weedeaters with this same type of valve, including a new weedeater, and they are leaking too. I wonder if there's some kind of fix for this. I guess I could try a new cap.



Yea, Poulan has a pressurized fuel tank, and if that one-way valve leaks, it can pee gas on you. You can try to (very) carefully clean out whatever grit is holding it open, but it's likely you'll just bugger it up and have to replace the cap anyhow.


----------



## scottr (May 27, 2007)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Hi, I recently picked up a fairly new 14" poulan chain saw at a flea market, very cheap but the owner said he couldn't get it to start. I got it to start by messing with the carb and fuel lines, but I noticed that when I took the gas cap off, the tank was pressurized. Is this normal? I don't think any of my other chain saws was like this.



Is there a check ball in the center of the fuel cap ?


----------



## Al Smith (May 27, 2007)

scottr said:


> Is there a check ball in the center of the fuel cap ?


 It's basically a "duck bill" type check valve.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 27, 2007)

It is the duck bill valve that is leaking. I was asking earlier if the high pressure of the gas tank is what is making it leak. I have seen a small amount of pressure in the tanks before, but this seems like a lot. I thought that the excessive amount of pressure in the tank was what was making it start leaking. It leaks all the time now, even after the cap was removed and put back on.


----------



## scottr (May 27, 2007)

My 2003 model Poulan Pro 220 has a gas cap that has a small shiney ball that can be seen from the outside . When it leaks it sometimes spits gas from the edge of this check ball . My 1989 model Poulan 2000 has the duckbill type valve that can be seen on the inside of the gas cap . A. Palmer Jr . what year and model saw are you calling a late model ?


----------



## rreidnauer (May 27, 2007)

a. palmer jr. said:


> It is the duck bill valve that is leaking. I was asking earlier if the high pressure of the gas tank is what is making it leak. I have seen a small amount of pressure in the tanks before, but this seems like a lot. I thought that the excessive amount of pressure in the tank was what was making it start leaking. It leaks all the time now, even after the cap was removed and put back on.



Hmmm, theorizing now, since I'm not sure how it works.

Assuming tank pressure is being created by the crankcase via a pressure line and another one way valve somewhere, and that your seeing excessivly high tank pressures, could one surmise that there is the possibility of a stuck ring, allowing some blow-by, increasing crankcase pressure, and in return, the tank as well?

Hmm, makes me further wonder now. Why would you need a tank vent if you have something already providing pressure to the tank?


----------



## Austin1 (May 27, 2007)

rreidnauer said:


> Most common solution I've found when all your doin' is pullin' a Poulan, is to change the spark plug. Such a simple thing, and yet so many reserve this as a last resort. :bang:
> 
> Always try the easy things first.


I think this applies to all saws not just poulans! as the only new saw I have ever seen with a bad plug was a Stihl MS361. I know this as a Friend of mine has A new 361 and it gave him nothing but trouble as to starting Changed the plug and it was good to go!.Now I like to think of it as a one in a million thing! But we tried everything and we are no Dummies at least in our minds! but I had a spare Ngk plug I gave him and that beast cam to life every pull of the rope.Plug gap and all was good with the other plug. But he did admit to dropping it the plug on the ground when he had it home maybe that had something to do with it? But could see no outside damage to the plug. It is just one of those things live with it is what I say! And make it better!By the way my muffler modded 2159was the better saw so I would not belive in any paper specs you read hear!


----------



## Al Smith (May 27, 2007)

I'm not sure if the tank buids up pressure or just the vibrations blows out the gas .I've seen Poulan s-25's,Homelite xl's,and Lombard AL-42 and Mac pm 610 s do the same thing.They all use a duck bill type cap.

I can't fathom what would put pressure on the tank to begin with.The fuel pump diaphragm in the carb only pumps in one direction because of the check valves.I suppose perhaps the incomming check valve could be faulty and cause a pressure build up but if the tank vent was leaking,in theory the carb would just suck gas back and forth in the line.None would make it to the carb.

The duck bill cap just prevents sucking a vacuum on the tank .


----------



## a. palmer jr. (May 28, 2007)

scottr said:


> My 2003 model Poulan Pro 220 has a gas cap that has a small shiney ball that can be seen from the outside . When it leaks it sometimes spits gas from the edge of this check ball . My 1989 model Poulan 2000 has the duckbill type valve that can be seen on the inside of the gas cap . A. Palmer Jr . what year and model saw are you calling a late model ?


 I think it's called a wood shark or something like that. Anyway, I was in Tractor Supply the other day and they still have them on the shelf.


----------



## scottr (May 28, 2007)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think it's called a wood shark or something like that. Anyway, I was in Tractor Supply the other day and they still have them on the shelf.



The Poulan Woodshark uses the same fuel cap assy that my PP220 uses (part number 530047192) that has the shiney metal check ball that can be seen from the outside . After mine leaked , I only store it with a low gas tank .


----------



## Cut4fun (May 28, 2007)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think it's called a wood shark or something like that. Anyway, I was in Tractor Supply the other day and they still have them on the shelf.



Cheaper to buy it there, but I had one i would give you if you needed for mailing it in bubble package. Hope it fixed your problem.


----------

